# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  البرازيل سوف تتعامل بحدز في النهائي

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اكد قائد المنتخب البرازيلي لكرة القدم لوسيو ان فوز بلاده (3-0) على المنتخب الاميركي في دور المجموعات من بطولة كاس القارات في جنوب افريقيا لن يعني اي شيء عندما يلتقي الفريقان من جديد الاحد في نهائي البطولة.

وقال لوسيو: "لقد فزنا بسهولة في الدور الاول، ولكنني اعتقد انه خلال المباراة المقبلة ستكون الفرص متكافئة بين الطرفين ففي المباريات النهائية كل شيء وارد".

وكانت البرازيل قد تاهلت لنهائي كاس القارات بتغلبها الخميس على البلد المضيف جنوب افريقيا (1-0)، بينما تاهلت الولايات المتحدة للنهائي بعد ما وصف بانه واحدة من كبرى المفاجات بتاريخ كرة القدم حيث تغلبت على بطلة اوروبا اسبانيا (2-0) مساء الاربعاء.

واضاف لوسيو مدافع بايرن ميونيخ الالماني: "يجب ان نركز جيداً في تلك المباراة، فقد شاهدنا اميركا امام اسبانيا وكانت جيدة. كانت مباراة جيدة بين فريقين جيدين، واذا اردنا الفوز بهذه الكاس، وهو ما نريده بالطبع، فعلينا ان نكون في افضل حالاتنا".

واكد النجم كاكا الذي سينضم لنادي ريال مدريد الاسباني بعد انتهاء البطولة بعد رحيله عن صفوف نادي اي سي ميلان الايطالي، انه برغم ان احداً لم يتوقع ان تواجه البرازيل منتخب اميركا في النهائي الا انها ستكون مباراة صعبة بالنسبة لبلاده حاملة اللقب.

وقال كاكا: "يمكن القول بان هذا النهائي هو مفاجاة. كان الجميع يودون رؤية البرازيل في مواجهة اسبانيا ولكن المفاجاة الكبيرة هي اننا سنواجه الولايات المتحدة".

واضاف كاكا: "يجب ان نطور بعض الاشياء التي قدمناها في مباراة الدور نصف النهائي اذا ما اردنا الظهور بمستوى افضل في النهائي".

ونفى كاكا ان تكون عروض البرازيل القوية في كاس القارات تجعل منها مرشحة للفوز بلقب بطولة كاس العالم التي تستضيفها جنوب افريقيا ايضاً في العام المقبل.

وقال النجم البرازيلي: "لا نفكر في ان نكون من الفرق المرشحة للفوز بكاس العالم وانما نستعد وحسب للبطولة، وامامنا عام واحد للاستعداد لها".

واضاف: "توجد العديد من المنتخبات الوطنية الاخرى القوية، وستحدث العديد من الامور قبل كاس العالم".

واوضح كاكا انه حتى لو كانت بعض المنتخبات القوية مثل البرتغال تواجه صعوبات في مشوارها في تصفيات كاس العالم فان معظم المنتخبات الكبيرة الاخرى مثل اسبانيا والارجنتين وايطاليا وفرنسا او انكلترا ستكون قوية في كاس العالم.

واضاف: "ولكنكم ستجدون لاحقاً منتخبات تفجر المفاجات مثلما فعلت مصر واميركا هنا في هذه البطولة".

وتوقع دانييل الفيش الذي سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد امام جنوب افريقيا ان تواجه البرازيل منتخبا اميركياً مختلفاً في النهائي.

وقال: "اعتقد انهم سيتعاملون بحذر اكبر في النهائي بسبب كل ما عانوا منه في مباراتهم الاولى امامنا، يجب ان نستعد جيداً وان نتحلى بالصبر من اجل الفوز في النهائي".

----------

